# Burlapped Tree Planting



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

I purchased a new tulip tree for my tree lawn last week. It came burlapped and caged in wire. the guy at the nursery recommended planting it with the burlap and cage intact to avoid stressing the tree. After talking with my mom she advised against that saying that it will stunt the tree (i'm fine with a dwarf) and cause the roots to grow around each other and not out. I've seen tree roots grow through concrete so I don't think they'd have problems escaping the burlap but i may be wrong. any experience either way planting new trees? should i dig it out?

Tulip Tree is on the left for size reference


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I'd at least take the wire cage off, and loosen the burlap. The kicker for me was the nursery I got a few trees from said they wouldn't honor any warranty if I removed the burlap. The trees have survived for 2 seasons now so it's not an issue any longer. Moral of the story: check with the vendor to see if removing anything will void any warranty they have.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I've removed them once they are in the hole. I also disturb the bottom roots a little bit to get them to face away from the trunk instead of around the trunk. But check the the warranty as chrismar said.

This is from Arbor Day Foundation. I think they should know about planting trees. :-D
https://www.arborday.org/trees/planting/balled-burlapped.cfm


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

The nursery I bought all my trees from advised to keep the cage and burlap on the trees. This is in their instructions so if I didn't follow these instructions, their warranty would be void. I trust them. I don't think they would be wanting to replace too many trees for free.

Before I put the trees in the ground, I saw the cage was already starting to rust away and roots were already growing out of the burlap. And that's just from being in a temporary "ground" of loose dirt and mulch for a year.

Either way, I do fertilize these trees religiously to give them the best chance of survival.


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

I need to ask the nursery about the warranty though. Leaning towards not digging it up again. I've got plenty else I need to get done this spring.

How do you fertilize them? Since they are in the lawn I was hoping my normal dose of fert for the grass would be enough for the tree too but it doesn't seem like it will get deep enough into the roots


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

OnyxsLawn said:


> I need to ask the nursery about the warranty though. Leaning towards not digging it up again. I've got plenty else I need to get done this spring.
> 
> How do you fertilize them? Since they are in the lawn I was hoping my normal dose of fert for the grass would be enough for the tree too but it doesn't seem like it will get deep enough into the roots


This is personally what I used, it was recommended by the nursery. You probably don't have an Earl May near you, but there's probably something similar. It's a concentrated liquid so I dilute it in a 5-gallon bucket and pour it around the drip line of the tree. You do this every 3 weeks for the first year during the growing season. After this year I'll start using fertilizer spikes, I think.


----------



## nclawnguy (Jun 27, 2017)

I always remove cage and burlap. That, too me, is the proper way to plant. Remove cage first, then the burlap once in the hole. Another reason to remove burlap is to make sure you have an exposed root flare.


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

@kds interesting, I've never seen rooting hormone used for things other than clippings. Ever tried it on your lawn?


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

OnyxsLawn said:


> @kds interesting, I've never seen rooting hormone used for things other than clippings. Ever tried it on your lawn?


I haven't. I'm not sure I would want to.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

I just had a few trees planted in my beds, and was told the same thing about leaving the burlap and wire.

The burlap should decompose over time, but leaving the wire seemed a little strange...


----------

